# Can I bring my dog?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello,

Great forum with lots of great info.

My question - my wife and I are interested in booking one of the full bedrooms on the Texas Eagle, continuing onward in Chicago to the Lakeshore Limited. We would really like to bring our dog along, who is a 60lb Goldendoodle. Is this possible given that we would book a full bedroom?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 28, 2018)

Pets are only allowed if they (and their carrier) can fit under a Coach seat. Additionally, the trip has to be under X number of miles (700, I believe). Pets are not allowed in the sleeper cars.

Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

The Amtrak pet policy says that pets must travel in coach class, so no. The pet also has to also be under 20lbs, and trip needs to be under 7hrs, so even if you switched to coach, you wouldn't be able to. (From Amtrak.com/pets)


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's what Amtrak has to say:

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/carry-on-pets.html


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah, unfortunately there are multiple different restrictions that prevent anyone from taking a large dog on an overnight trip in a sleeper. Sadly, Amtrak's equipment and service just aren't really setup to handle pets on a large scale.


----------



## RichieRich (Jun 29, 2018)

Please don't.


----------



## spinnaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Just sign up with the emotional support animal scam.

You can even bring your turkey.






Well at least on a plane anyway.





I saw a man walking his small dog through the SSL car on multiple days.. So much for that 7 hour rule, Probably an "emotional support" pet and Amtrak could nut deny him.

.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 10, 2018)

It may have been a seizure dog. Unlike most guide dogs, they can be smaller breeds.

The same is true of dogs that assist veterans with PTSD.


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2018)

spinnaker said:


> Just sign up with the emotional support animal scam.
> 
> You can even bring your turkey.
> 
> ...


Yep. It's different on Amtrak trains.

There is a big difference between a service animals and emotional support animals, and the public transportation rules.

https://adata.org/publication/service-animals-booklet


----------



## railiner (Jul 10, 2018)

Amtraks policy seems rather strange...years ago, in the earlier years of the Rio Grande Zephyr, before they removed the compartments from the Silver Sky dome sleeper obs lounge car, that was the only way you could take a pet along...by booking a private room. Later on, they removed those rooms and converted them into more lounge space, and that ended bringing pets along....


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2018)

The Air Carrier Access Act forced airlines to accept emotional support animals which the ADA does not require. Amtrak does not recognize or accept emotional support animals of any kind for travel, unless it is under the terms of their pet policy. They aren't free, they aren't allowed in a sleeper or a food service area, and they are required to be in their carriers. That being said, we all know that there are people who claim animals as service animals to beat the system, and the laws as written make it difficult to challenge someone. It is a shame, because the people with real service animals have to deal with the backlash. Airlines are tightening rules on the emotional support category because of the problems the fraudsters create.


----------

